# I'm going to run a marathon (26.2 miles) UPDATED - I DID IT!!!



## ILoveShoes

I've already put this in my journal, but I'm so excited, I just have to tell everyone!!! :happydance:
I've entered my first ever marathon. It's next April.
I've wanted to do a marathon for about 10 years. I'm so bloody excited!!!
xx


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck :) 

I walked a marathon last year, the moonwalk in aid of breat cancer, did it in a decorated bra around London in the middle of the night. It took me 7.5 hours but idid it!

It's the most challenging thing iv ever done both physically and mentally but the feeling once complete is amazing! 

Good luck!!

Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

lovehearts said:


> Good luck :)
> 
> I walked a marathon last year, the moonwalk in aid of breat cancer, did it in a decorated bra around London in the middle of the night. It took me 7.5 hours but idid it!
> 
> It's the most challenging thing iv ever done both physically and mentally but the feeling once complete is amazing!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Xx

Thank you so much! :flower:
My friend did the Moonwalk too, and she said the same thing.
xx


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: good luck! You're going to do great :)


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Awesome, I am going to do a triathon!


----------



## runningmom

Good Luck! I am SO jealous! I started training for my first full marathon back in May but then was sidelined by an ectopic pregnancy in June. Was not able to run for a while per doc's orders. Threw my body out of whack. I am back now. Don't know if I'll be able to to do it come Dec. or not. Run, run, run ILoveShoes. Keep us posted on your training.

MrsNovBaby- I've always wanted to do a triathalon. Good luck! How many have you done? Let me know how you do. Any training tips? I'd like to do one next summer depending on if I get pregnant again and when I'm due.


----------



## ILoveShoes

runningmom said:


> Good Luck! I am SO jealous! I started training for my first full marathon back in May but then was sidelined by an ectopic pregnancy in June. Was not able to run for a while per doc's orders. Threw my body out of whack. I am back now. Don't know if I'll be able to to do it come Dec. or not. Run, run, run ILoveShoes. Keep us posted on your training.
> 
> MrsNovBaby- I've always wanted to do a triathalon. Good luck! How many have you done? Let me know how you do. Any training tips? I'd like to do one next summer depending on if I get pregnant again and when I'm due.

Runningmom - Thanks! :flower: I'm really sorry about your ectopic; it's great that you're getting back in to training now though!
I've never done a marathon, but I've done three 1/2 ones over the years.
I'll definitely keep you posted. Thank you :hugs:
xx

MrsNovBaby - Good luck with your triathlon :flower:
When is it? 
I used to think that I'd like to do a triathlon, but I hate cycling and swimming...! I think I'll stick to running :)
xx


----------



## aliss

You know what, I read this and honestly thought "damn you are one crazy bitch", good luck!!! What a nice goal - but weight loss will need to put on hold, you can't go below maintenance (or even stay in maintenance) and train for a marathon without losing muscle.


----------



## MrsNovBaby

runningmom said:


> Good Luck! I am SO jealous! I started training for my first full marathon back in May but then was sidelined by an ectopic pregnancy in June. Was not able to run for a while per doc's orders. Threw my body out of whack. I am back now. Don't know if I'll be able to to do it come Dec. or not. Run, run, run ILoveShoes. Keep us posted on your training.
> 
> MrsNovBaby- I've always wanted to do a triathalon. Good luck! How many have you done? Let me know how you do. Any training tips? I'd like to do one next summer depending on if I get pregnant again and when I'm due.

My first - but I am a swimming teaching and aerobics instructor so my fitness knowledge is quite good xx


----------



## abic77

Hey iloveshoes (so do I!)...congrats on entering ur marathon chick...that was me a yr ago and now I'm less than 3 weeks away & very excited! Only thing is I got my BFP yesterday so not sure if I'm gonna be able to do it! Obv I'd much rather have a bub but as I've worked so hard it would be a shame!
Good luck with the training & if u need any support or advice I'd love to help (I'm not a naturally sporty person so gave found it extremely hard at times!!)

Oh and to anyone fancying a tri...I'm VERY jealous! Went to alpe d'huez to watch friends do the tri there & it was so hard but these guys are totally inspiring!

Go for it & enjoy whatever you do...it's great to feel great!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Thanks so much, abic! And massive congrats on your bfp :) xx


----------



## hawalkden

Good Luck. I so want to do a Marathon before 2013.. 

Need to look into it though and fit the training in. 

:D


----------



## teal

Brilliant! Good luck xx


----------



## Bumpontherun

abic77 said:


> Hey iloveshoes (so do I!)...congrats on entering ur marathon chick...that was me a yr ago and now I'm less than 3 weeks away & very excited! Only thing is I got my BFP yesterday so not sure if I'm gonna be able to do it! Obv I'd much rather have a bub but as I've worked so hard it would be a shame!
> Good luck with the training & if u need any support or advice I'd love to help (I'm not a naturally sporty person so gave found it extremely hard at times!!)
> 
> Oh and to anyone fancying a tri...I'm VERY jealous! Went to alpe d'huez to watch friends do the tri there & it was so hard but these guys are totally inspiring!
> 
> Go for it & enjoy whatever you do...it's great to feel great!!!

You can have both! I ran one when I was 12 wks with DD1. I was absolutely fine although a lot slower than I'd hoped as morning sickness really wrecked my training. Congratulations on your BFP:thumbup:

I love shoes- I'm soooo envious, I just started running again after DD2 and hope to do another marathon next summer/autumn. Enjoy yourself:flower:


----------



## ILoveShoes

I did it in a time of 4:23:33 :)


----------



## aliss

Wow babe that's awesome congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Thanks so much, Aliss! It was a bit slower than I anticipated (was on track for 4hrs up until 18m), but the weather conditions were abysmal; icy winds, rain, and all that jazz!
However, I'm not disappointed, I'm dead proud that I did it :)
xx


----------



## Squidge

Fabulous!!! Well done, i bet you're SO proud of yourself :hugs:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Thank you, Squidge :)
I don't think it's sunk in really xx


----------



## melissasbump

thats amazing well done, and a great time in my opinion! x


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Wow i hope i can do that someday! Congrats and great job!


----------



## joshultz

Wish you the best of luck, 26+ miles is not for me but I respect anyone that can run that far.


----------



## ILoveShoes

scaredmmy2b said:


> Wow i hope i can do that someday! Congrats and great job!

Thank you very much :flower:


----------



## ILoveShoes

joshultz said:


> Wish you the best of luck, 26+ miles is not for me but I respect anyone that can run that far.


Thanks, joshultz :flower:
The marathon was about a month ago now; I finished in 4:23:33.


----------

